# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  يا بنات عندي لكم وصفه تخلى البشرة صافية مثل الورقة البيضاء

## نشمية الحصن

*هذا الوصفة ممتازة جدا جدا وتخلى بشرتك مثل الألماس المكنون وهي عبارة عن نعناع وماء ورد وعصر ليمونة تخلط المقادير في الخلاط الكهربائي حتى تتكون العجينة وتحطيه على بشرتك طبقة كثيفة وتخليه لمدة ثلاث ساعات وتشطفى بشرتك بماء فاتر بعدين تحطين طبعا كريم مرطب للبشرة يستخدم هذا القناع لمدة أسبوع فقط وراح تشوفي النتيجة أحلى من قمر 14وأنا جربت هذا الوصفة والكل في البيت يغار من بشرتي أنشالله تستفيدون جميعا من الوصفة تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمو كتير نشمية ع وصفه

----------


## anoucha

th nnx............sweety

----------


## شذى الياسمين

يسلمو كتير ورح جربها ...

----------


## اسيا

:SnipeR (21):  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## princes123

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

